# Gelatin/Mucus membrane around poo



## maineepacquiao (Oct 16, 2007)

When Rampage went boom boom today (yeah, I taught it to him as boom boom) there was some sort of mucus or gelatinous type of shell around it. There's been no change in his diet, though he did eat some lunch meat turkey, and has been eating some plastic and fluff from a chew toy he broke apart (only what I couldn't get away from him). Could any of this be the cause? Has anyone else had this happen? He just got a second of 3 puppy shots last week, don't know if that plays a factor in this, just thought it needed to be said. Thanks for your help in advance.

-Clockwork


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have to say that I have no experience with this situation in dogs......but I do have pet ferrets, and they'll get that problem if they eat something they shouldn't (like rubber; ferrets love rubber). I've heard it's because the body is trying to protect the intestines from trauma, so it coats the foreign object with mucus to cushion its trip out of the body. Or something like that. So it might be the plastic Rampage ate. I'd keep an eye on him, and if it was still happening in a couple days, take him to the vet.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs have gotten that from time to time. Especially my old girl. It usually meant that she had eaten something like grass or that someone snuck her some table scraps. If you are concerned you can always call your vet. The call should be free and it might give you peace of mind. I have been known to do that when I am not sure of something. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Sometime if their stool is harder than usual, that may happen. Was it bloody? Or Opaque?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Often when a dog has very mucousy stools it indicates a very bad yeast infection. Sometimes adding 1 spoon of yogurt 2X a day in kibble will help. Probiotics are also good for restoring the normal flora to the bowel. Many times the Vet will order a medication for whatever he/she thinks is the cause of the yeast problem.


----------

